# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Familienurlaub

## Deadlev

Hallo.
Diesen Sommer geht's wieder mit den Eltern in Sommerurlaub... mit dem Wohnwagen quer durch Europa.
Kennt ihr gute Spots, die man mit Auto und Wohnwagen erreicht und wo auch im Sommer ein bisschen Wind ist? Ich fahre Flachwasser. 

Gre,
  Deadlev

----------


## surfalex1

moin

ich habe leider nicht sehr viel erfahrungen mit spots im auland, ich kenne nur sdspanien. da in der gegen von tarifa ist der wind im sommer oft sehr stark und es ist  sau hei. auerdem sind die strnde im august vllig berfll. du kannst dir ja den "kite and windsurfing guide europe" kaufen. das buch ist allerdings schweine teuer....45, glaub ich

----------


## Deadlev

Moin.

Also  der kite and windsurfing guide ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer. Obwohl sich ne Anschaffung wohl lohnen wrde :S
Sdspanien wre natrlich schon was. Aber da taucht dann wieder ein Problem auf: Mit Wohnwagen brauchen wir da bestimmt 3 Tage hin. 2 haben wir schon nach Bordeaux gebraucht und das war so das Limit.
Vor zwei jahren waren wir an der Ostsee. Das Wetter war super. Zwar viel Regen aber ordentlich Wind und ein paar geile Gewitterben. Das Problem war meine Mutter, die gerne Sonne htte. 
Auerdem bin ich der Einzige, der bei uns inner Familie surft.
Letztes Jahr ging's dann inne Bretange. War eigentlich ganze ok da, aber da hat der Wind im Sommer dann auch gefehlt.
Gibt es berhaupt Spots am Meer, die man in 2 Tagen erreichen kann, wo es warm ist und man immer relativ viel Wind hat?

----------


## giraffee

In Europa isses immer bissl Glckssache.. Rosas vielleicht? Nordspanien.. etwa 1300 km denk ich... Da gibts ne Thermik und schnes Wetter.. Sonst.. Sardinien?! Hatte letztes Mal ganz gut Wind..

----------


## Hangman

Naja ich war letzten Sommer in DK - 7 Surfsesons an 13 Tagen davon waren manche den Ganzen Tag andere nur 2 Stunden. Grtenteils hatten wir gutes Wetter jedoch auch Regen DK ist im Sommer mit einer der Windreichsten Gebiete Europas also kannst du da eingentlich immer mit Wind rechnen.
Oder vielleicht Westkste von Frankreich La Rochelle die Gegend da ist auch eigentlich immer guter Wind und schnes Wetter, jedoch solltest du dort nicht im August hin, weil in Frankreich dann alle Sommerferien haben und alles berfllt ist.

Hang loose

----------


## Deadlev

Joa.. Das mit der Glckssache ist auch so das was ich selber erfahren hab/ musste.
Inner Bretange hatten wir nur einen Tag mit Wind. Sardinien ist ehr nicht sogut... was kostet denn so die Fhre (mit Wohnwagen -?- ) ungefhr dahin? Unser Wohnwagen kann leider noch nicht schwimmen  :Frown: 
Spanien ist eigentlich recht weit.. und Windgarantie gibts im Norden ja wohl auch nicht oder?
Dnemark klingt nicht schlecht. Wo genau kann man denn da Surfen? Wir waren auch schonmal ein paar mal in Dnemark. Ist schon ein bisschen her, da hab ich noch nicht gesurft. Geht ihr da ehr an die Ost- oder Westkste?

----------


## Deadlev

Joa.. Das mit der Glckssache ist auch so das was ich selber erfahren hab/ musste.
Inner Bretange hatten wir nur einen Tag mit Wind. Sardinien ist ehr nicht sogut... was kostet denn so die Fhre (mit Wohnwagen -?- ) ungefhr dahin? Unser Wohnwagen kann leider noch nicht schwimmen  :Frown: 
Spanien ist eigentlich recht weit.. und Windgarantie gibts im Norden ja wohl auch nicht oder?
Dnemark klingt nicht schlecht. Wo genau kann man denn da Surfen? Wir waren auch schonmal ein paar mal in Dnemark. Ist schon ein bisschen her, da hab ich noch nicht gesurft. Geht ihr da ehr an die Ost- oder Westkste?

----------


## Jens-K.

Was hlst du denn von der Ecke um Grosseto, in bella Italy? Im August mit Sicherheit sau voll. Ich war vor ein paar Jahren Ostern da.... ohne Wind. Fr den Sommer am Mittelmeer solltest du min. 6,5qm mithaben. Es sei denn du machst dich auf ne grichische Insel... oder Tarifa.
Gru  Jens

----------


## Hangman

Also in Dk war ich in Hvide Sand am Ringkjrbing-Fjord also Westkste da ist eigentlich mehr wind und eben auf der Anderen Seite die Nordsee das sind da nur so ca 300m Luftline vom Fjord bis zur Nordsee also kannst du dir aussuchen wo du fahren willst.
Wegen der Fhre nach Sardinien frag ich am besten mal nen Lokal bei mir der war da letzte Herbstferien mit seinem Dad. Er hatte gemeint die Haben zu Zweit mit dem Auto1000€ fr die Reise bezahlt- war aber auch neben Sesong.

Hang loose

----------


## tirol

hallo
also wei ja nicht von wo aus du fahren willst kann dir aber den gargano/vieste empfehlen 
wir waren schon 3 mal dort !
vorletztes jahr fr 22 tage und 20 tage immer gleitwind fr 6.5- 4.7!!
fahren heuer weiter runter nach apulien so in die gegend von lecce bin schon gespannt wie es dort aussieht mit wind...
fr mehr infos einfach meldn...

stay wet

greets tirol

----------


## Deadlev

Moin.
also ich fahre von Bremen aus... 
Gargano ist eigentlich gut.. schon ein bisschen weit..
Ich war schon ein paar mal in Kroatien und da hab ich schlecht e Erfahrungen mit dem Wind gemacht.
Naja... ich muss mal mit meinen Eltern reden  :Wink:

----------


## giraffee

Wie gesagt, wirst da eher nichts windsicheres bekommen und der Sden ist von Bremen allgemein sehr weit...
Da btesich echt DK an oder so.. und zu Spanien (Norden mein ich), da ist ne Thermik, ist recht sicher..

----------

